# Débuter en Python



## Darfox (28 Avril 2006)

Yop,

Me revoila et avec le meme problème que la dernière fois.
Pour ceux qui avait suivit, je voulais parser un fichier xml en AppleScript : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=137150

Now je voudrais faire la meme chose, mais en C cette fois. J'ai pris quelque doc pour taffer en C/Cocoa, mais j'avous avoir beaucoup de mal ^^.

Ce que j'aurais aimé c'est un peu d'aide sur le "comment", pour les librairies et le code.

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (28 Avril 2006)

Pour parser du XML en C, tout est fourni par Mac OSX : libxml2.


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Yop,
> 
> Me revoila et avec le meme problème que la dernière fois.
> Pour ceux qui avait suivit, je voulais parser un fichier xml en AppleScript :
> ...


tu peux aussi utiliser l'excellente libexpat

http://expat.sourceforge.net/

http://expatobjc.sourceforge.net/

http://www.nongnu.org/scew/

ou alors le core fondation si tu travail avec des plist


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

Arf, désolé tatouille et ntx, mais comme je me cherche un peu, j'ai un peu de mal.
Au début j'ai vu qu'il était plutot "facile" d'intégrer une interface Cocoa avec C donc je me suis lancé la dedans. Mais en cherchans j'ai trouvé les python qui se rapproche beaucoup plus d'un language de programmation que je connais.

Donc j'ai tout de suite chercher comment faire des applications avec Cocoa et Python, mais j'ai élasse rien trouvé du tout.

Donc je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de mélanger Cocoa et Python ?
Si non, comment je peux faire une API avec Python ?
Et ensuite Parser du XML avec Python ?

Désolé encore à tatouille et à ntx qui m'avais répondu.


----------



## ntx (29 Avril 2006)

Si tes questions portent sur Python, je créerais un nouveau fil ou je changerais le nom de celui-la car avec ce titre tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup de réponses sur Python.


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Si tes questions portent sur Python, je créerais un nouveau fil ou je changerais le nom de celui-la car avec ce titre tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup de réponses sur Python.


J'ai pas moyen de changer le titre (car je peux pas éditer mes messages).:hein: 

Heu j'aimerais aussi savoir comment je peux faire pour traiter une chaine de caractère. Plus précisément, il faudrait que j'enlève des mots.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2006)

Un modo changera le titre à ta place, contactes z'en un, molgow par exemple, y fout rien


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Heu j'aimerais aussi savoir comment je peux faire pour traiter une chaine de caractère. Plus précisément, il faudrait que j'enlève des mots.


ça j'ai réussi, je pense pas que ça soit la meilleur façon de faire mais elle fonctionne.


----------



## ntx (29 Avril 2006)

"man string" te donne l'ensemble des fonctions C standard pour traiter les chaînes de caractères.


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> "man string" te donne l'ensemble des fonctions C standard pour traiter les chaînes de caractères.


Mais je veus faire avec Python ^^

Bon j'ai réussi a avoir tout ce que je voulais avec mon fichier XML, donc now faudrait que je sache comment faire mon GUI.

Si c'est possible de le faire avec Cocoa, si non avec quoi je peux le faire?


----------



## ntx (29 Avril 2006)

Tk ?


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

En attendant une réponse j'ai continué a chercher de mon coté, et je suis tombé sur WxWidgets. ça à l'aire plutot pas mal car si j'ai bien compris, je pourais porter mon programme finale sur windows sans trop de problème.

Je vais essayer de continuer sur cette voie.


----------



## Darfox (29 Avril 2006)

Heureusement que j'avais dis essayer, parce que je ne trouve aucun tuto.
Si ça continu comme ça, je vais etre obligé de me prendre la doc officiel en anglais.


----------



## ntx (30 Avril 2006)

Et Tk ?


----------



## Darfox (30 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Et Tk ?


Ou alors me rabattre sur Tk en effet ^^

Tu aurais des tutos qui mèlent Tk/Python ??


----------



## ntx (30 Avril 2006)

Voir le lien indiqué ci-dessus.


----------



## Darfox (30 Avril 2006)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Voir le lien indiqué ci-dessus.


Ah yes désolé j'avais pas vu.

Merci merci, je vais étudier tout ça.

Edit : Bon, alors j'ai réussi a faire ce que je voulais : Une petite fenêtre qui m'affiche le texte.
Mais je suis un peu déssus, je m'attendais a avoir une belle fenetre style MacOSX comme on peux avoir avec Cocoa.


----------



## Darfox (30 Avril 2006)

Tk est extrèmement simple c'est vrai mais j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas assez complet du coup.
J'ai fais une fenetre avec du texte et 2 boutons. On peux y mettre des graphiques (mais ça m'interesse pas).

A par ça j'ai rien trouvé pour Tk.


----------



## tatouille (30 Avril 2006)

The PyObjC project aims to provide a bridge between the Python and Objective-C programming languages.
http://pyobjc.sourceforge.net/

http://wxpython.sourceforge.net/

http://docs.python.org/lib/module-xml.parsers.expat.html


----------



## tatouille (2 Mai 2006)

on pourrait pas faire un thread par language qui permettent de créer des apps sous macosx

Language Python (bindings objc-cocoa, wx widget and carbon)
Language Perl (bindings objc-cocoa, wx widget)
Language Obj-c et cocoa
Language c/c++ et carbon

...

et les garder en entêtes de forum

car c'est une bonne base de connaissance pour les liens quelques exemples
qui pourrait devenir a terme des petits how to project omega ?

des autres entrées comme

coreFoundation
Foundation
AppKit
carbon
cocoa

pourrait etre aussi interressante pour
examiner chaque framework
qui pourrait devenir a terme des petits how to project omega ?

car ce sont les principaux themes pour le dev mac


----------



## Darfox (2 Mai 2006)

Bon finalement je me suis retranché de nouveaux sur PyObjC.
J'arrive a mettre des boutons dans ma fenêtre mais pas de texte, j'ai pas trouvé comment on fesait.

J'essai avec NSText, mais je n'y arrive pas.

Une idée ???


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2006)

Darfox a dit:
			
		

> Bon finalement je me suis retranché de nouveaux sur PyObjC.
> J'arrive a mettre des boutons dans ma fenêtre mais pas de texte, j'ai pas trouvé comment on fesait.
> 
> J'essai avec NSText, mais je n'y arrive pas.
> ...


regarde les exemples fournis : /Developer/Python/PyObjC -> Appkit pour ce qui te concerne

tu utilises ton nib mainwindow (par exemple) tu poses ton champs text 
et tu le connectes à ton controller comme en objc 

pyobjc c'est pratiquement de l'objc ca suit la même logique
bien que certaines méthodes soient abscentes dans les window et view

mais elles sont planifiées pour bientot


----------



## Darfox (3 Mai 2006)

À vrai dire, je ne sais pas trop comment faire pour joindre les éléments du fichier .nib avec le fichier .py

Je ne connais l'ObjC, peut être pour ça ^^.

Dans le dossier je n'ai rien trouvé qui correspondait à ce que je voulais, car à chaque fois il s'agissait d'un truc où l'on pouvait taper du texte.
Hors moi j'ai un code éxécuté plus haut et j'aimerais afficher le résultat des variables dans la fenetre (au lieu d'un print qui les mets dans le terminal). Si c'était possible, de les mettre meme dans un champ de formulaire que j'aurais mis avec le fichier .nib.

Si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer un chti peu ou me donner un tuto ça serait cool.

Merci déja a ceux qui m'ont aidé à en arrivé là \(^o^)/


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Mai 2006)

Problème bizarre avec TextWrangler

Dans les préférences j'ai indiqué que par défaut les sauts de ligne sont de type Unix.

Mais quand je demande Run, j'ai un message d'erreur du genre « vos sauts de ligne ne sont pas de type Unix, voulez-vous régler ça ou lancer le script ? » Or si j'écris un truc tout bête comme

a, b = 1, 2
print a

 eh bien là il est content pourtant il y a bien un saut de ligne après 2.

Comprends pas  

Si vous avez des lumières sur la question  

Je suis débutant alors pas se moquer hein :rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (4 Mai 2006)

Ça marche, j'avais pas cliqué « Unix » dans les options de la commande Save as


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2006)

pypy pour ceux qui connaissent 

je m'amuse avec ça sinon http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Hans_Boehm/gc/
quand pensez-vous ?


----------

